# Whats happened?



## sloweye (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna make myself look like a numpty now i just know it. Dose anyone have any idea why the pictures i post and have posted in the past now thumbnails. I havent changed any settings and i dont use photobucket of anything like that.
 if you have any idea let me know, Cheers guys 'n' gals


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

I noticed the same thing; expect that the mods changed it to save space.

Enjoy!


----------



## sloweye (Jan 1, 2009)

It only seems to be a few peoples attachments which is why i thought it a bit odd.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 1, 2009)

Testing...yes, mine do it as well, Slow...

I'll leave a note for Brian, might be something to do with the changes he's brought in recently.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheers Py (nice pic)

Glad its not something i did.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2009)

sloweye said:


> Gonna make myself look like a numpty now i just know it. Dose anyone have any idea why the pictures i post and have posted in the past now thumbnails. I havent changed any settings and i dont use photobucket of anything like that.
> if you have any idea let me know, Cheers guys 'n' gals



Apologies, yes, changed this recently as the new forum layout will be fixed width, and sometimes people think nothing of posting HUGE images which run for a few thousand pixels. Scrolling right is one issue, but I'm aiming to protect the overall look - hopefully makes things a little tidier.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2009)

I said:


> Apologies, yes, changed this recently as the new forum layout will be fixed width, and sometimes people think nothing of posting HUGE images which run for a few thousand pixels. Scrolling right is one issue, but I'm aiming to protect the overall look - hopefully makes things a little tidier.



Thats cool Brian, just wasn't sure if it was a setting i had changed without realising, Thanks


----------

